# Henry Hurst



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2007)

Henry Hurst, English Puritan (March 31, 1629 - April 14, 1690) was a Presbyterian minister who was ejected for nonconformity in 1662. He contributed to the Cripplegate Sermons and wrote the annotations upon Ezekiel and the Minor Prophets which appear in Matthew Poole's Annotations. His funeral sermon was preached by Richard Adams.


----------

